# 800mg test a week to much for first cycle?



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you guys think 800mg of test a week is too much for a first cycle? The reason I ask is I've got 30ml of supertest 400mg/ml. Do you guys think I'd be better off doing 1/2ml on Monday and Thursday or should I be ok to do 2ml a week. I'm 6'2 and weigh 246 with about 13% bodyfat so I am quite large compared to your average first time user as far as I can tell from Reading this board etc.

I have adex, nolva,clomid and hcg and I know how I'm gonna run it my only concern is the amount of test I'll be taking. Diet and training are in order and have been a long while, oh and I'm 26 so what dose do you guys think I should run? I bet you can guess what I wanna do but I don't wanna do anything stupid. Cheers boys


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

I forgot too mention it's gonna be a ten week cycle


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

why not give 400mg a week a blast, if your diet and training are in order you should get good gains


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'd inject 1.5ml once per week for 10 weeks, that way you'll get 2 cycles from 3 10ml vials, you'll see very good gains from 600mg test per week... :thumbup1:


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

dont get to used to to much test to quick, better to start your first cycle with a bit of caution.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Big Mike said:


> Do you guys think 800mg of test a week is too much for a first cycle?


I don't believe in the whole 'too much' thing....but more a case of, I don't think it's needed.

I'm finishing my 3rd cycle now, have competed etc and highest amount of test I've gone to is still only 600mg. But then I know other Juniors that have ran in a fair excess of 1g, each to their own...do some reading and go from there mate 

Personally I think you could get 2-3 cycles out of that lot


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Not needed, after 5 years of on and off use my current test base is 750mg


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

First cycle will also gauge how you react to sides, you may be very prone to gyno, acne, high blood pressure etc. Also a first cycle at a dose or around 500 per week with everything in place and you will gain very well indeed


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

In answer to your question no, 800mg is not too much for your first cycle had you been 170 5 5' then maybe but there's slot more of you.

However you shouldn't jump straight into the big doses particularly if your not aware of how you will react... I'd increase the cycle length to 14 or 16 weeks and have the first 4 weeks tapering up to see if your comfortable with the dosage and to keep an eye on the bp... You might even need letro if you suffer alot of armoatisation.

Also your diet will be needing adjusted, your fine with it now bit you'll be packing on meat much faster so you'll need the calorific intake to accommodate that.


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

thereisnoexit said:


> In answer to your question no, 800mg is not too much for your first cycle *had you been 170 5 5' then maybe *but there's slot more of you.


just out of interest what difference would this make?


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i would do 1.5ml a week till its all gone


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

thereisnoexit said:


> In answer to your question no, 800mg is not too much for your first cycle had you been 170 5 5' then maybe but there's slot more of you.
> 
> However you shouldn't jump straight into the big doses particularly if your not aware of how you will react... I'd increase the cycle length to 14 or 16 weeks and have the first 4 weeks tapering up to see if your comfortable with the dosage and to keep an eye on the bp... You might even need letro if you suffer alot of armoatisation.
> 
> Also your diet will be needing adjusted, your fine with it now bit you'll be packing on meat much faster so you'll need the calorific intake to accommodate that.





scout said:


> just out of interest what difference would this make?


I'm thinking exactly the same mate?? :confused1:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

1.5ml (600mg) once per week :thumbup1:


----------



## UKAndy (Dec 26, 2010)

scout said:


> just out of interest what difference would this make?


MORE BODY MASS MEANS MORE RECEPTORS!!!

It wouldn't make any difference at all.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

IMO it would be too much, you'd make excellent gains of 5-600mg if your diet and training are in check.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies lads, I have done alot of Reading and researching on this and I know the standard advice is 500mg a week I just wanted your opinions on this seeing as I have 400mg/ml test and various people say gains on test are dose dependent. I'm leaning towards 1.5 ml a week now it's been suggested. I'll probs do 3/4 ml twice a week.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Once per week is fine mate, no difference at all doing it twice other than more hassle and more scar tissue


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

Since I respond like **** to testosterone below 1g+ / week I think test should be run atleast at 1g / week.

You gonna shut down 100% of natty test anywyas so why not make the most of it.

Ofc since I dont know how you gonna respond I would recommend using 400-600mg / week.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

800mg is not to much.. but reality is 600-750 is a very good base amount... just make sure you have an AI, not just for gyno, but to stop bloating.... no point gaining 10kg of water/muscle and then complaining you lose 75% after the cycle... speaking of which make surre you have PCT ready as well...

Once you take 250mg/week you shut down natural test, and there is not much point taking less than 500mg/week; plenty of studies indicate benefits are dose dependent, and your best gains come from your first few cycles if you do them right..


----------

